# Sheetrock mudding over existing painted textured surface?



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

Howdy folks.. I'm working on a sheetrock project where I will have a corner bead covering a transition from new to existing drywall. The existing sheetrock is textured and painted with a gloss or semi-gloss paint

Question: Do I need to do anything to the existing painted surface to ensure the sheetrock mud adheres to the painted surface effectively? 

Thanks,
Jerid


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The mud should adhere fine, though you'll get a lot of "cratering" (air bubbles) going over egg shell paint. Extra coats will be required. You will need to scrape and sand the area before you mud to get it as smooth as possible (knock off the high spots at least). Scrape far enough back that your drywall knife can ride on a (semi) smooth surface. Sand lightly between coats of mud, it will likely take 3 or 4 on the rough side. Blend the texture back in and paint the entire wall.


----------



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and instructions bjbatlanta.. i should start taping/muding/blending in the next couple of days.


----------



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

here is a pic of the area for reference. I still need to cover the 2x6's with drywall and then put the corner bead in..


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

For some reason the pic did not come through.......... Also, you might want to use a setting type compound for the first coat(s), such as USG Easy Sand 20 or 45 min. (HD or Lowes) It will have less shrinkage if you need a heavy fill coat and speed up the whole process. It is a powder form mixed with water. Final skim(s) with all purpose compound.


----------



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

Pic corrected in post above.

I bought some stuff already for the muding called Rapid Set One Pass.. it's 20 minute drying. The guy at HD said it was good stuff and a lot of guys like it..


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Still not getting a pic for some reason.....no matter though. Sounds like the Rapid Set is similar to Easy Sand. Should be fine.


----------



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

link to pic.. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/jerid.johnson/10608KitchenLightingRemodel#5256492765600820338


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Got it! That makes for a much nicer ceiling. Should turn out fine.


----------

